# Team Bullock Opener



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Well there was four bullock member got to gether for the opener. Bullock,fowlmouth,desert sette,I and then my father in law meet up at 3:30 in the mornning by my house. They got there and we took off. We got to the boat launch around 4:15am. We pulled up there was two trucks there already. So we got ready and launched the boats. As we where getting ready to take off I seen two boats sitting on the bank. So that was telling me we where the first to be on the pond with a couple other boats behind us. So we took off and got the the spot we wanted to be at and got all set up 100+ducks decoys and around 16 goose floaters. AFter seting up we sat around and BS.Well soon as it got a little liter where you could see ducks flying around and they where decoying.Dester setter was like a little kid in a candy story. This was his first boat hunt and opener. Well about 730 we got ready and settled in for the hunt to start we at 7:40 the first gun went off and we where like what the heck and five mins later another gun went off and that all it took. We shoot are first duck right at 8:00. It was some fast shooting and some amazing shots where made.It was a great hunt with some great company out in the mud. Thanks guys for a great day in the mud with you guys and looking forward to some more this year with you. We ended up coming home with 19 ducks. The dogs worked great together. O yea the M2D camo worked great blend in awsome and keeped me dry. thanks M2D.I will have pic up as soon as I get them from my wife.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Look forward to them. Thanks.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, I am jealous I want to be part of a team! How do I join?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

delited


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

utfireman said:


> Wow, I am jealous I want to be part of a team! How do I join?


just get a few of your normal hunting buddies with you and refer to yourself as a "team". then after that you are the top professional hunter like the rest of the "teams". glorified hunter status has been reached!!! or you could just refer to yourselves as a bunch of buds and go hunting. either way it works!

sorry but in my eyes this "team" reference stuff is lame....

ok, wheres the popcorn icon now??


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

kingfish said:


> ok, wheres the popcorn icon now??


Here you go.... o-||

You want extra butter or salt?

If you're a crappy shooter like me, you can be part of team "whiff".... or..... the getaway gang. "When I shoot, they all get away". :lol: I agree with you a bunch of buds out hunting. Now that I'm meeting more dudes/ladies from the forum, its actually kinda fun to go hunt with new "buds" as opposed to constantly flying solo. -/|\-

Friggin chicken.... just had to add it on there.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> kingfish said:
> 
> 
> > ok, wheres the popcorn icon now??
> ...


Butter...lots of it!!!

i like that "Team Wiff", now thats a good "team" name! so we have a start of a team...me and you! anyone else want in on this "team wiff"????


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like something that I might like, is there an initiation period or a secret ritual?


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I'd like to join. I can miss with the best of them.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

utfireman said:


> Sounds like thing I might like, is there an initiation period or a secret ritual?


initiation is that you must have a moment in your duck hunting career where you have shot an entire box of shells and missed on every shot! with some birds loosing a few tail feathers, but no birds on the ground. im yet to run it by riverratt he might have a better one seeing how he is the "team" captain/leader!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

kingfish said:


> sorry but in my eyes this "team" reference stuff is lame....


+1.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

utfireman said:


> Wow, I am jealous I want to be part of a team! How do I join?


you have to wrestle a live bear, drink 2 shot glasses of franks red hot, watch zoolander for 24 hours straight, and dedicate your undying loyalty to the team.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Here are the pic of are hunt. If you guys want to talk about a team name or what every go and make your owen dam post. My post was not for that it was on are opener day alright.so stop high jacking my post.

Maggie on right and Jet on left.








Travis and Jet 








fowlmouth and Jet








DS and jet








me and jet








My father in law and jet
























boat ride back in


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics of the opener hunt.



kingfish said:


> im yet to run it by riverratt he might have a better one seeing how he is the "team" captain/leader!


I'm not the leader of this bunch.... just a guy having a good time doing this while I can. :wink: I probably don't even qualify.... since I don't know that I've ever shot a whole box without bringing down at least one bird.... close. I think I shot every shell in a 20 guage box and only killed one bird out on the GSL last year, but thats it.  I guess its bad that it was a single shot also.

Here's a new smiley we should add to the forum.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> If you guys want to talk about a team name or what every go and make your owen dam post. My post was not for that it was on are opener day alright.so stop high jacking my post.


ok, ok. sorry for raining in on the "team" carnaval. just some serious minds inquired how do you join a "team" or become a member of a "team." just trying to help people with the idea that cant join a "team" to go and start their own!!

i do have a few questions for you - so is this "team" like a club? do you have little special sayings to get in and out of the boat and truck? how about handshakes? special ways to celebrate victory over harvesting waterfowl? inquiring minds want to know the details????? wait a minute, if we are not members of the "team" you probably wont tell us! sorry for even asking! Dang, i need to be the member of a "team."

all in good fun! nice pics and thanks for sharing!! 8)


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Guys I was once a member of "TEAM Bullock Outdoors" and think they are a great group of guys. One of the TEAM members is a best friend of mine and all of them are welcome in my blind any day of the week. TEAM Bullock Outdoors is a group of guys that Travis has selected to help him create some great waterfowl videos. It isn't like these guys are just a bunch of 14 year old friends that formed a "team". Their team has sponsors that help pay for the cost of the videos, as well as outfits the TEAM members with gear. No secret hand shakes, no passwords or special "Take 'em" terms. Just a great group of guys that want to make great waterfowling video's and enjoy the sport we all love. If you are seriously interested in joining the TEAM, I would suggest sending Travis an e-mail or giving him a call to invite him and some of the crew out for a hunt. If you don't want to be a part of the TEAM, so be it. Lay off those that are a part of it. Just my .02. 

Back on topic, Dustin it looks like you guys did well. Congrats on a fun opener and thanks for sharing. 


P.S. You still need to invest in a spell checker. :lol: :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> Guys I was once a member of "TEAM Bullock Outdoors" and think they are a great group of guys. One of the TEAM members is a best friend of mine and all of them are welcome in my blind any day of the week. TEAM Bullock Outdoors is a group of guys that Travis has selected to help him create some great waterfowl videos. It isn't like these guys are just a bunch of 14 year old friends that formed a "team". Their team has sponsors that help pay for the cost of the videos, as well as outfits the TEAM members with gear. No secret hand shakes, no passwords or special "Take 'em" terms. Just a great group of guys that want to make great waterfowling video's and enjoy the sport we all love. If you are seriously interested in joining the TEAM, I would suggest sending Travis an e-mail or giving him a call to invite him and some of the crew out for a hunt. If you don't want to be a part of the TEAM, so be it. Lay off those that are a part of it. Just my .02.
> 
> Back on topic, Dustin it looks like you guys did well. Congrats on a fun opener and thanks for sharing.
> 
> P.S. You still need to invest in a spell checker. :lol: :wink:


Thanks Joel for your post. Yea I should use the spell cheack thing but I don't.I guess im in to big of a hurry to worry about the spelling.Thanks again and yea it was a fun opener for shure.One I will rember for a long time.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> utfireman said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I am jealous I want to be part of a team! How do I join?
> ...


There is a joke that goes along those lines doesn't it? Something about a polar bear, an Eskimo woman and some nasty Canadian whiskey? I'd have to check the new gutpile forum to be sure... :lol: Gee... are you part of the MXC team? I'd love to see dubbing from your last hunt. :shock:


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

> It isn't like these guys are just a bunch of 14 year old friends that formed a "team".


.

I don't know about that!!!!!

Oh just so we stay on track, looks like a fun hunt hanging out with the "boys".


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks like you guys had fun Dusty. Did ya end up going north?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

utfireman said:


> > It isn't like these guys are just a bunch of 14 year old friends that formed a "team".
> 
> 
> I don't know about that!!!!!


Ok just for discussion sake then what would you call it if you were in the business of making hunting videos and you had a "group" of guys that help you out?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

girlsfishtoo said:


> Looks like you guys had fun Dusty. Did ya end up going north?


Yea We went a little north. not much. I was going to take Richard out with us but he never got off of his stuff go to.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> utfireman said:
> 
> 
> > > It isn't like these guys are just a bunch of 14 year old friends that formed a "team".
> ...


MOSSBACK!!! 

Sorry... that pitch was a meatball and I couldn't resist crushing it. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> donttreadonme said:
> 
> 
> > Ok just for discussion sake then what would you call it if you were in the business of making hunting videos and you had a "group" of guys that help you out?
> ...


 -_O- I was thinking it, but I resisted typing it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> MOSSBACK!!!
> 
> Sorry... that pitch was a meatball and I couldn't resist crushing it. :lol:


Oh sheet, I was hoping we wouldn't digress to the Mossback/Spidey level over here. :lol:

Looks like even the most honorable (we as waterfowlers) can't resist that temptation.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> Looks like even the most honorable (we as waterfowlers) can't resist that temptation.


You mean like the 'honorable' waterfowlers who were shooting before 8:00 am? :shock: :wink: Sorry, I couldn't resist "that temptation". :mrgreen:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> donttreadonme said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like even the most honorable (we as waterfowlers) can't resist that temptation.
> ...


I will not even enter a conversation with you pro. You are right and everyone else is wrong. :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > donttreadonme said:
> ...


OMG, lighten up tough guy. I was JOKING, hence the :wink: and the :mrgreen: . Get over yourself. Go TEAM! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Joel,
Don't take Pro to serious his posts are riddled with sarcasm. Which I can find humorous and fun especially as a "conservative".

Consider him an opinionated Ally!


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

I could care less about who is/isn't in a team and what even defines a team. What I will not tolerate however is someone badmouthing one of the greatest movies ever - Zoolander!!! I demand an apology and a retraction/edit of the offending post. -#&#*!- -oOo-

*()*Disclaimer : That was a JOKE!!! although I do love Zoolander and am not afraid to admit it.*OOO*

p.s. I second Riley's nomination for the new smiley

p.s.s. I second Joel's plea to Dustin to use spell check. Just kiddin buddy - reading your posts is an enjoyable *challenge*(<---emphasis)...kinda like sudoku or something :wink:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

wingmanck said:


> I could care less about who is/isn't in a team and what even defines a team. What I will not tolerate however is someone badmouthing one of the greatest movies ever - Zoolander!!! I demand an apology and a retraction/edit of the offending post. -#&#*!- -oOo-
> 
> *()*Disclaimer : That was a JOKE!!! although I do love Zoolander and am not afraid to admit it.*OOO*
> 
> ...


That is the BEST post in this entire thread. -_O- -O>>-


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

On second thought, I think I'd like to become a team member and meet some new hunting buddies because all mine died in a freak gasoline fight accident.


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

Brilliant!!! If you can get a sponsor to kick in free Orange Mocha Frappuccinos, count me in!!!

Initiation should involve break dance fighting and all team pics should require Magnum


----------



## ERDA (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a good time. Congrats. I'll be waiting for your next hunt pics.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> girlsfishtoo said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you guys had fun Dusty. Did ya end up going north?
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA Richard get off his stuff to go play in the mudd HAHAHAHAHAHAHA thats great!!!! Hows Stac doing? We went way north, it sure wasnt a good opener for us.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

girlsfishtoo said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > girlsfishtoo said:
> ...


Yea he keeps on saying that I dont invite him.So this year im taking his stinky A$$ out there to see what it like. Stacey is doing good just working and wanting to pay off bills.That was one of are best opener.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

thats gonna be funny! hehehe.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

girlsfishtoo said:


> thats gonna be funny! hehehe.


Yep im going to get some good laughing when he miss or falls in the mud and I hope he does that. beacuse I know he will miss all day long. :mrgreen:


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

ewww face first into the icky sticky duck muh HAHAHAHAHHAH


----------

